# Lima, una ciudad que se reinventa !



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Nuevamente en el Perú, ahora dedicado a nuestra querida Lima.













































































































Vienen mas...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Estas 2 fotos estan demasiado buenas:

















Y por cierto deberìa tomarse en consideraciòn camuflar esos ductos de ventilaciòn con diseños creativos, ya que desmerecen mucho al Paseo de Los Heroes Navales.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos y por favor los ductos del Paseo de Heroes como estan si les hacen algun dibujo los haran mas llamativos y seguro que dibujarian una llama o quien sabe MachuPicchu bien al estilo de nuestros compatriotas...:lol:
El parque de la muralla se ve bien, cuando lo visite me parecio un buen proyecto


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> ...y por favor los ductos del Paseo de Heroes como estan si les hacen algun dibujo los haran mas llamativos y seguro que dibujarian una llama o quien sabe MachuPicchu bien al estilo de nuestros compatriotas...:lol:


:nuts: ... :lol: bueno en todo caso mejor serìa que ese tipo de "creatividad" se quede al margen.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buen aporte, se notan mucho los avances del Metropolitano.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

exacto. (segundo comentario de Inkandrew)

Buenas fotos, me gusta como está quedando la Plaza Grau y alrededores. Con el sistema de buses en funcionamiento y la apertura del Real Plaza, se va a convertir en uno de los princiales puntos de la capital.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

y si.. hasta le han plantado dos minipalmeras

buenas fotos!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Super buenas fotos!!!


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos!


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

wow! la foto del Palacio de Justicia está preciosa! 
muy buenas fotos de Lima  saludos!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

El Paseo de los Héroes Navales: Ajjjj!!!! Maldito Castañeda. 

Muy buenas tus tomas.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Excelentes fotos, felicitaciones!


----------



## varayoc1967 (Mar 31, 2009)

Estan lindas las fotos y se ve que Lima esta modernizandose. Lo que me parece inconcebible(fuera del paseo de los heroes,que esta horrible) es esa antena parabolica en la cupula de la iglesia, porfavor!!... hasta cuando vamos a seguir desmereciendo nuestros minumentos historicos!!!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

buenas fotos " sobre todo las fotos del metropolitano se ve muy bien desde arriba apesar de algunas cosas...


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

A mi no me parece que el Paseo de los Heroes Navales este mas feo de lo que estaba antes. O sea, no esta bonito pero antes de la remodelacion estaba hecho KK, asi que por ahora al menos tiene pasto y algo de coherencia. Esta plaza esta tan desfigurada desde su construccion original que no nos queda mas que suspirar y esperar que no la sigan macheteando.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Paseo de los Héroes Navales : efecto "Parque Salazar de Miraflores"*

Ante todo,muy bonitas todas las fotos !!!!... 
Pienso que la remodelación del Paseo de los Héroes Navales ha sido un acierto... se ve muchísimo más ordenado,limpio y "paseable" (si se permite ésta expresión) que antes..es cierto que tiene su toque "frío e impersonal",pero definitivamente está mejor que antes... pasa lo mismo que el actual Parque Salazar,aque persisten "nostálgicos" en decir que antes era mejor ... con invasión de ratas,con la laguna siempre sucia,con ese aire "de parque medio abandonado"...pero aún,mucha gente opina "que antes le gustaba más"...


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

con el paseo de los heroes navales reformado se ve mucha diferencia con el contorno q lo rodea, q se ve super sucio, espero q luego de las obras den una limpiada y pintada las fachadas y q kiten ese horrible color agua marina verdee q tiene una casa al lado del palacio de justicia deberian ser las 2 de tonalidad clara , beige marfil al igual q deberian kitar ese horrible color amarillo de ese edificio un cloro plomizo le vendria mejor o blanco x ultimo, el peor enemigo de lima son la pintura wachafa q a los edificios, deberian haber un plan maestro q no permita pintar de cualquier colorlo sedificios, zonas como plaza 2 de mayo, paseo colon , se verian tan bien con otros colores, en fin esperemos q hagan algo al respecto muy buenas las fotos xcierto


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bonitas fotos, gracias ! El centro de Lima siempre tan reluciente y zonas de Miraflores como la mostrada son agradables de apreciar en imágenes...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Aparte de las pinturas huachafas, también las paredes sin tarrajear, los fierros que sobresalen en los techos, los techos sucios, la suciedad de las construcciones abandonadas que se ven grises por el polvo y el smog, etc.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La Plaza Grau tiene esa frialdad de las plazas rusas, pero me gusta. Aunque le podrían poner algunos árboles despedigados para dar sombra y verde (por favor NO palmeras).


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

darioperu said:


> :rant:el centro civico, el museo de la nacion, el palacio de justicia, palacio de gobierno,,etc,etc. lucen horrible porque hace falta una buena mano de pintura..


No me imagino al palacio de gobierno pintado del amarillo huachafo de los edificios de la plaza de armas, seria lo mas absurdo que se podria hacer...

El museo de la nacion si que es horrible desde su construccion brutalista, y quedaria peor pintado...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenísima la panorámica de el centro financiero y el mar al fondo. La tomaste desde el Cerro San Cristóbal?


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

Con una camara profesional y un dia mas soleado.... saldria de la PM.

Aun asi, es una gran toma. Te felicito.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Claro, "a pesar de", esa foto me gusta mucho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

el cerro san cristobal deberian pintar las casas de 1 solo color, yo propondira blanco y luego por ejemplo para dar cierta notierdad pintar los marcos de las puertas y ventanas con colores q resalten, y luego poner portamaceteros colgantes con eso se veria mucho mejor y en la parte de arriba donde esta la cruz hacer un mirador con todas las comodidades para los turistas


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

gorcha2 said:


> el cerro san cristobal deberian pintar las casas de 1 solo color, yo propondira blanco y luego por ejemplo para dar cierta notierdad pintar los marcos de las puertas y ventanas con colores q resalten, y luego poner portamaceteros colgantes con eso se veria mucho mejor y en la parte de arriba donde esta la cruz hacer un mirador con todas las comodidades para los *turistas*


Si pero hay que vivir sus realidades. Seria muy dificil mantenerlo limpio, y no hay nada peor que un blanco sucio.

Porque todo para los turistas? Los limeños tambien podrian disfrutar del mirador.


Esa foto del centro financiero esta genial. Una de las mejores del foro, hasta podria servir para el banner.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

adicto(205) said:


> me impresiono esta toma de tu foto. solamente q los colores no me a agradaron mucho creo q esta un pokito azulado, pero la vista de la ciudad y el centro financiero con el mar esta bravazaa :cheers:
> 
> x favor puedes decirnos desde donde la tomaste?..
> 
> salu2


Fué tomado desde el cerro San Cristobal, de ahí que se ve azulado y pixelado por la neblina y la lejanía respectivamente....como alguién dijo por ahí, con un teleobjetivo y en un dia soleado, la foto saldría espectacular.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Huaca Pucllana (Miraflores)


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

al indicar turistas me refiero a toda personas q visite esa zonas tanto nacionales como extranjeros, y yo creo q de 1 solo color parejo se veria bien, en blanco se veria bonito tipo algunos pueblos q hay x españa en andalucia y blanco sucio celeste sucio fucsia morado sucio todos se ven igual de feos, yo prefiero verlos de 1 solo color antes de colorinches saltones q se van a negrear dentro de poco de igual manera , lo q falta es un plan de mantenimiento cada año donde se limpie la suciedad y retoque los daños que sufran durante ese periodo de tiempo.


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

gorcha2 said:


> .... y en la parte de arriba donde esta la cruz hacer un mirador con todas las comodidades para los turistas





lima~limon said:


> ....Porque todo para los turistas? Los limeños tambien podrian disfrutar del mirador.




Es verdad, hay que hacer las cosas pensando primero en el bienestar de los habitantes del lugar, luego por añadidura si vienen turistas: bienvenidos.

No imagino al habitante de una ciudad importante (y Lima lo es relativamente) pensando en mejoras en función del turismo, es un pensamiento un tanto provinciano, al menos así lo veo yo.

Por lo demás ,me han gustado mucho las fotos.


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

un tanto provinciano, no comparto para nada tu idea, he visitado ciudades de varios paises e importantes y veo como tienen centro especializados en turismo, donde a uno le dan planos y guias de la ciudad, guia de restaurantes y bares, en lima no he visto ningun local turistico asi al avista detodos y hacer un mirador turistico con todas las comodidades no me parece un pensamiento provinciano, totalmente demas tu comentario. El centro tiene harto potencial y deberia ser explotado, hay zonas de arquitectura republicana, arquitectura colonial, arquitectura moderna y zonas como el cerro san cristobal q con un adecuado plan de mejoras seria todo un eje turistico y me encantariaa que mi ciudad sea mas visitadaa x supuesto y no creo q sea un pensamiento provinciano


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

preciosas las del centro de lima


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Si, las adoro.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Estan muy bonitas las fotos, a mi me gustaron las cuatro primeras...impacta la arquitectura limeña...


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, buenos angulos. Felicitaciones


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, m gustan los ángulos especialmente la d la huaca.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

De las mejores fotos que e visto ultimamente en este foro.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

muy lindas las fotos!!!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

limeñologo said:


> No sé lo que piensen muchos, pero estoy convencido de que esas casitas colorinches del cerro *desmerecen* por completo cualquier jardin y/o casona del centro que se oriente hacia esa parte de la ciudad....hasta me da cierta verguenza...


hno:


Interesantes fotos, muestran lo que es Lima: mezcla de lo racional y lo caótico, de lo lógico y lo absurdo. Tan extraña como genial.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

buenisimo thread
lima se ve hermosa
en cada foto q posteas!!!!!!!!!!!
q buen thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Lima con sus casas en los cerros es la Lima de hoy y esa gran fusión de culturas es loq eu caracteriza a la ciudad. Hay que pensar en incluir, no destruir.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Esa foto del Paseo de Los Heroes Navales esta muy buena, es como si uno estuviera allí.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

quedo muy bien el paseo de los heroes navales, por lo se puede apresiar en la foto, lo imponente del marriot y la belleza d ela estacion de desamparados, buenas fotos!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

A mi también me gustó la del paseo de los héroes navales.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

buenas fotos


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Redwhite said:


>


Yo también quiero recorrer la Av Abancay en una vespa. :lol::lol::lol:
Excelentes fotos!!!!


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

buenas fotos estan cheveres" sobre todo me gusta la tercera"


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos de la ciudad en especial esa de la Av. Abancay, creo que esa avenida podria mejorar si sacaran los postes laterales y solo dejaran en la berma central postes de gran altura, y lamparas de mayor voltaje. usar um concreto mas claro en el calzamento de la avenida y sacar todo tipo de avisos de los edificios comerciales quie existen en la zona y claro colocar a la venta los terrenos que estan desabitados o en malas condiciones para construir edificios modernos


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Redwhite said:


>





Me gusta la vista de Lima.

Un ícono de la huachafería de Castañeda:Cadenas y macetones dorados para "combinar" con nuestra pileta de bronce.


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

me encanto esta foto, q belleza!!!


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

El Bajopontino said:


> A mi también me gustó la del paseo de los héroes navales.


si te das cuenta en esta foto, en la parte derecha dice ascensor, es para la entrada de minusválidos !, como debe ser.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Wow, excelentes fotos, rojiblanco :lol:! Realmente espectaculares, muy nítidas. Me gustaron tanto las tomas del centro como las de Miraflores...Larcomar y el cerro San Cristóbal, contrastes que no a todos les agrada, pero que muestran a nuestra ciudad tal como es. 

¡Muchos saludos y gracias por las imágenes! :cheers:

PD: A mí en lo particular me encanta el cerro San Cristóbal con todo y sus colores, como toda bajopontina lo veía a diario...la vista siempre cambia, hay que aceptarla como es...poco a poco irá encontrando su "look". Lo que sí, enfocarse en mejorar la calidad de vida de sus habitantes, luego lo estético fluye más fácilmente...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Redwhite said:


> si te das cuenta en esta foto, en la parte derecha dice ascensor, es para la entrada de minusválidos !, como debe ser.


Buen detalle, no me había percatado, espero no más que funcione.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Organizando en foto satelital, las posibles tomas que haré el próximo año


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lima es Lima :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Dios porque pintan de dorado las cadenas alrededor de la pileta!!! :bash::bash:

Excelentes tomas Redwhite :hi:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Visualización de Lima con el "proyecto" del teleférico y una futura arborización del cerro San Cristobal.


----------



## protector88 (Dec 16, 2008)

Soñar no cuesta nada...


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

arborizando el Cerro san cristobal le daria mas vida a toda esa zona..


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Wow!!! Muy buenos los montajes!!! Te han salido excelentes. Photoshop o uno mejor?


----------



## DJDictator (Sep 24, 2009)

Buena idea arborizar el Cerro San Cristobal, el impacto en el estilo de vida de los habitantes del lugar seria realmente fuerte, además que ganaríamos un pulmon en medio de una ciudad tan concretizada como Lima.
A esto me referia cuando hablaba de hacer participar a los vecinos en la vida de sus barrios. 
Con respecto a la recuperación del centro histórico de la capital, he notado dos cosas bastante interesantes:
1. Los enfoques hacia la renovacion del centro han estado enfocados en aspectos estéticos y no se han enfocado en aspectos mas urbanísticos y a eso voy 
con el punto 2. Desde hace unos 6 años se está dando un cambio bastante interesante que ha sido también recogido por los medios masivos y es con respecto a la recuperación de la antigua bohemia del centro de la ciudad, numeros bares, y todo un circuito de discotecas están desde hace un buen tiempo funcionando en plena Plaza San Martin, lo cual contribuye significativamente a darle vida a la ciudad, nutrirla de personalidad y combinar esta cara (mas juvenil por cierto) con aspectos mas historicos del lifestyle del centro limeño (jr de la union, arquitectura colonial, las fondas italianas, etc), muy interesante y poco tomado en cuenta, por qué será?

Keep Rockin'


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

DJDictator said:


> Buena idea arborizar el Cerro San Cristobal, el impacto en el estilo de vida de los habitantes del lugar seria realmente fuerte, además que ganaríamos un pulmon en medio de una ciudad tan concretizada como Lima.
> A esto me referia cuando hablaba de hacer participar a los vecinos en la vida de sus barrios.
> Con respecto a la recuperación del centro histórico de la capital, he notado dos cosas bastante interesantes:
> 1. Los enfoques hacia la renovacion del centro han estado enfocados en aspectos estéticos y no se han enfocado en aspectos mas urbanísticos y a eso voy
> ...


Asi es, nuestra Lima está mejorando.



> Wow!!! Muy buenos los montajes!!! Te han salido excelentes. Photoshop o uno mejor?


Si photoshop, y un poco de ingenio y observación !


----------



## _68_PIPO_ (Sep 15, 2009)

Excelentes fotos y montajes. Lo del teleferico es cierto?


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, aunque llevo como cinco años escuchándolo....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ala, qué paja quedaría así el San Cristóbal.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

_68_PIPO_ said:


> Excelentes fotos y montajes. Lo del teleferico es cierto?


Dependemos de esta noticia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=963730&page=2
y de que los encargados se pongan las pilas.:soon:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Les entrego un “preview” del Centro comercial con el centro cívico. Por si acaso los avisos de publicidad los puse a mi criterio :tongue2: para ir teniendo una idea de cómo quedará en esta vista.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

jajaja buen montaje... un cambio total para el panorama actual que exhibe el centro civico...pronto lo veremos asi.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Valla me ha gustado mucho el giro que ha tenido el thread!! bien alli Redwhite


----------



## Jhonnyec (Sep 17, 2009)

Muy buen thread, felicitaciones Redwhite...


----------



## Jhgz17 (Aug 15, 2008)

^^Como siempre excelente tus aportes Redwhite, dominas muy bien el photoshop......felicitaciones.....


----------



## Jean_Pierre (May 6, 2007)

Si, muy bueno, el que mas me gusta es el del Estadio Nacional.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Están buenos los montajes.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Redwhite que tal chambon!! se ve bien xevre man ojala sea asi como el montaje!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Muy bueno.


----------



## sebas22 (Sep 28, 2009)

hola a todos bueno soy nuevo en esta pagina y queria comentar sobre el teleferico en el cerro san cirstobal no seria tan agradable ya q esa zona es realmente horrible aparte q los techos d todas las casas q se ven desde el cerro es realmente espantoso creo q deberia haber una ley o algo x el estilo q oblige a todos los propietarios de lima q tengan tejas como en provincia u otro paises sudamericanos se veria mejor. saludos a todos bye


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Tejas para una ciudad en la que no llueve?
Mejor que conviertan sus azoteas en biohuertos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

Limeñito said:


> ¿Tejas para una ciudad en la que no llueve?
> Mejor que conviertan sus azoteas en biohuertos!!!!!!!!!!!


Yo tambien creo que la opción de "roof garden" serìa la mejor para esa zona.

Y sin animo de crear conflicto, los proyectos de infraestructura se implementan bajo un plan, si se hace el teleferico obviamente eso debe ir acompañado de un plan de renovación urbana para todo el cerro, lo que si me pregunto es, de donde sacaron que el San Cristobal tuvo alguna vez un teleferico que partía de los descalzos???


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

PUes serían buenos los jardinez, pero la mayoría de la gente ni lo regaría...xD, tendría que ser una costumbre para que lo hagan. Yo no iría por las tejas en sí, le vendría bien las mayólicas en los pisos de las azoteas, se barre fácil y no se ven mal.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Oscar10 said:


> Redwhite que tal chambon!! se ve bien xevre man ojala sea asi como el montaje!


ni tanto, juntando en todo mi tiempo libre en que me dediqué a esto, no llega ni a 5 horas... obviamente pagado, se quintuplica la calidad :lol:


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

Redwhite si esto lo haces voluntariamente..como seria si te pagaramos por un montaje jaja
no dejes de sorprendernos


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Caramba que desactualizado estoy !!! Oeschle todavía existe? pense que había desaparecido en los 90s

saludos


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

^^

reapareciò en el 2009:runaway::cheers:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^excelente panoramica..desde donde se hizo la toma ?


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Oscar10 said:


> ^^excelente panoramica..desde donde se hizo la toma ?


Desde el cerro San Cristobal.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

cesium said:


> Caramba que desactualizado estoy !!! Oeschle todavía existe? pense que había desaparecido en los 90s
> 
> saludos


Oeschle ha sido comprado es decir el "nombre" por otras personas, nada que ver con la familia Oeschle.


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^lo sospechaba.. con un dia soleado en verano se vera expectacular..con la vista del mar


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Al fondo el terrapuerto...veamos que se puede hacer para visualizar como va a quedar porque la maqueta fotorrealística ha brillado por su ausencia !


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

cesium said:


> Caramba que desactualizado estoy !!! Oeschle todavía existe? pense que había desaparecido en los 90s
> 
> saludos


Agregando a lo que dice Lía,el nombre de la razón social es "Tiendas Peruanas",perteneciente a Interbank y que opera bajo la marca Oechsle(nada tienen que ver con los Tchudi-Oechsle,hasta tuvieron roces en estos últimos meses).
Por eso,el logo no es el mismo,solo utilizaron la "O" del logo original.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## michaelfer22 (Aug 12, 2008)

Redwhite said:


>


sos un capo haciendo como se vera en el futuro


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Redwhite said:


>


Y esto de qué es???? es del mismo centro comercial??? parece el lado de la avenida España.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

^^ Creo que más bien se trata de Plaza Norte, si no me equivoco el futuro terminal de buses.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien se ve!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Habra que hacer una colecta entre todos los foristas de Incascrapers para la pintura y el pintado de la Torre de Lima de un color como esa foto ficticia, pues un blanquito con toques celestes no le quedaría mal.


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Habra que hacer una colecta entre todos los foristas de Incascrapers para la pintura y el pintado de la Torre de Lima de un color como esa foto ficticia, pues un blanquito con toques celestes no le quedaría mal.


O se organiza una Teletorre,para recaudar fondos para su pintado y cuidado.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa panorámica es tremenda, aunque los edificios se ven chatos y falta aún mayor densidad.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Herbie Fully Loaded said:


> ¡Qué paja! Parece un atardecer de ensueño...
> 
> Aunque, ahora que la miro dos veces, parece Juliaca 2.0 :?...
> 
> ...


jajaja alucina que si le quites los edificios y los espacios verdes, en verdad parece Juliaca jaja.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Buenas fotos.:cheers:


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

**** Lima ***
4 fotos combinadas en una... aunque no es 100 % completa >>> continua para alla >>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Wow, que buena la panorámica. ^^*


----------



## AL_ng (Jan 6, 2009)

Muy buena foto n,o parece que ha sido editada


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

*Buena la panoramica, me imagino esa foto con buen tiempo soleado, quedaria de maravilla.*


----------



## macalasigila (Jun 17, 2008)

Renzo__7 said:


> **** Lima ***
> 4 fotos combinadas en una... aunque no es 100 % completa >>> continua para alla >>>>>>>>>*


jajajaja esta muy bonito pero me causa un poco de gracia al ver q la via expresa en un momento al parecer se convierte en subterranea jeje ( ver de la mitad hacia la izquierda y veran desaparecer a via expresa )

Aunque la idea seria genial... siempre y cuando se aprovechase esa area para considerarla exculivamente areas verdes ...... como un central park pero laaaargo XD


----------



## laser8900 (Apr 6, 2009)

Buena panorámica


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

que paja esa foto exelente !!!


----------

